# Bosch spark plug number?



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Trying to make sure I got the right spark plugs here. The number on the Bosch ones I got is 101905601F R1 AH. Anyone know if this is correct for an 08 2.5L? My main reason for doubt is that these don't seem to be iridiums, but the ngk's were.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

NGK's are the best. Only things id use in my car. Stock plugs are NGK even, so can't go wrong there.


----------

